# BLO container



## railrider1920 (Jul 27, 2008)

I found a plastic container of elmers type glue that was just about empty. I cleaned it out really well with hot soapy water. Then made sure that I rinsed it out well. I filled it up with BLO. It hasn't leaked out of the top when closed. When open (just the orange top), it comes out nicely, not in a flood.  If it shouldn't be stored in a plastic container, please let me know.

Hope this helps someone out.


----------



## txbatons (Jul 27, 2008)

I store mine in a plastic ketchup/mustard-type bottle that I found at Walmart for about $1. Has a little cap that fits on the tip. It's worked great since it's a clear bottle.


----------



## Fred (Jul 28, 2008)

I find the small plastic semi-clear squeeze bottles from Hobby Lobby or Walmart with a tight fitting cap to be excellent for just about any liquid or any other materials storage. I even keep my really fine dust from various woods in them and use this for filler materials. I just cut a larger hole in the gispenser end so the dust can get out as I need it. Just be sure to label them as in time one does forget ... must be an age issue!


----------



## PTJeff (Jul 28, 2008)

I use a 4oz bottle that contact solution came in.  It has a pointed spout and a snap lid.  Come to thinkof it, I store sanding sealer, friction polish, acetone, DNA and anthing else that doesn't eat through the plastic.  the small containers are easy to manage and control the flow.


----------



## kirkfranks (Jul 29, 2008)

I recycled one of my old 1 oz CA bottles about 2 years ago.  No problem from the plastic and the small nose on the bottle is easy to get just a few drops as needed.


----------



## TBone (Jul 29, 2008)

Plastic bottles work fine for BLO.  In addition to all of the above suggestions, you can get bottles at a beauty supply store.  Sally's Beauty Supply has several different size bottles with caps for less than a dollar.


----------



## JimB (Jul 30, 2008)

My plastic bottles come the from the dollar store. 3 for $1. My wife picked them up for me one day when I mentioned I needed some small bottles.


----------

